# Carrot



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

is it ok to feed pigeon shredded carrot i wounder?

cause it's good for the human eye ... i wounder it would work for pigeons?


Blong


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, it's very good for them


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.racingbirds.com/remedies11.html


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Now if I told my friends my pigeons were taking some juice, they'd think my pigeons were roid monkeys :O well...roid pigeons haha  nonetheless time for my pigeons to start juicing it! great information, thanks mary!


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

None of my doves will touch carrot. It seems that they only like chopped up grapes and seed.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It's one of those things they have to get used to. If they are exposed to it enough, they'll eat lettuce, chards, carrots, etc. I have yet to try fruits/veggies out, but I want to.

Does anyone know if turnip greens are any good for them? We usually plant turnips, and we only eat the turnip part (raw ). So the leafy part gets thrown back in the garden. Just wondering if I could make any use out of them.


----------



## gunnarwordon (Jan 14, 2012)

I tried carrots and they ate them. I grow SO many greens in the summer, I don't know what to do with them (beet, turnip, daikon, collards, chard, kale, mustard, the list goes on and on), anything I SHOULDN'T feed them?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

in 2010 and I think still now it may be..good.


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

Can they eat blueberries, strawberries and/or raspberries? Will the sugars in the the fruits rot out their crops? Would love to try new foods, but geez, if something happened to them, I would never forgive myself. I was told that they like clover and dandelions as well? Any truth to that?


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

The mockingbirds eat the poke berries from the poke salad plants that grow around my garden. The berries from these plants are sometimes called pigeon berries and some claim they are poisonous. If they were really poisonous the birds would die. I've toyed with the idea of offering some of these berries to my pigeons just to see if they would eat them. I've probably mentioned several times that my dad was a farmer and rancher and that I grew up on a farm/ranch. I eaten many a "mess" of poke salad, if prepared properly and picked (gathered) at the proper time poke salad is safe to eat.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

gunnarwordon said:


> I tried carrots and they ate them. I grow SO many greens in the summer, I don't know what to do with them (beet, turnip, daikon, collards, chard, kale, mustard, the list goes on and on), anything I SHOULDN'T feed them?



*
Here's a list of things that are toxic for your bird to eat.*

http://birds.about.com/od/feeding/tp/poisonousfoods.htm
*
Foods that are good for your bird*

http://birds.about.com/od/feeding/tp/top10tastytreat.htm


----------

